# why aren't some of my does growing?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Why aren't some of my does growing? 
There a boer x 

They have been de wormed and treated for cocci (baycox)

They have loose minerals and a salt block and they get hay all the time.

They only don't get grain. 

I don't think there getting taller or anything. I think they look the same as I got them!

The ones aren't growing are the solid black one and the solid with the 2 white feet in the front. I wonder why there not growing?
I know they don't have any dairy breeds or midget breeds in them. 
What can I do? There about 7-8months. I know they should be bigger!

And Input would help thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There could be so many things, they may simply come from lines that do not have a high ADG (average daily gain) they may of had cocci before and that makes them a little slow growing (I have one of those) or because of their age they are slowing down on growing and actually are and your just not seeing it because you see them every day. I don't give my doelings grain any more either and I see a difference in how fast they grow, but they will be 18 months when I breed them so no point in pushing them. 
If your wanting fast growth so you can breed them or just want them to grow faster then maybe give them some grain. You can also get a weight tape and although I don't think they are 100% accurate they will still give you a idea if they are growing or not. Heck I guess you could even push them up against a wall and mark their height and go back and do it again in a month and see that way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Some though are late bloomers as well.

How are their lower inner eyelid coloring?

Have you used a cocci prevention or not?

Yes, feeding good protein grain does help and alfalfa.

Are they being pushed off feed?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The red doe might be copper deficient, can't see enough of the black doe to tell. The red doe has light fur around her eyes and mouth and ears, and discolored fur on her legs.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> because of their age they are slowing down on growing and actually are and your just not seeing it because you see them every day.


 Caught myself doing this yesterday. I have been thinking that the doelings I kept, don't seem to be getting much larger than when I sold all the kids 4ish months ago. I had the double take moment, and saw how much larger they actually are.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I do it every year! I always think my doelings are so small while they are away from the big girls and when the bucks get put away they go out with the girls and then I'm like oh they really are not half bad!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I do the same thing!! Then I look at pictures from last month... And get sad that they're growing up.


----------

